# VK - New Arrivals 28 Jan 2016



## Gizmo (28/1/16)

18650 Battery Case 4PC

PICO RTA

Alliance V2 RDA

Nextiny RDA/RTA Gensis

Mako Shorty RDA

DNA/RX200 Sleeves

Twisted Messes RDA

Silverplay V2

Temple 30M RDA

18650 Battery Wraps ( 4 Pack )

36G Nicrhome
38G Nichrome
40G Nichrome

Kanthal A1 - 36/38/40G

RESTOCKS:
BILLOW V2 Glass

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (28/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> 18650 Battery Case 4PC
> 
> PICO RTA
> 
> ...



Thats what i call some epic stock man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (28/1/16)

Hey @Gizmo,

Have you tried the Pico RTA?


----------



## Gizmo (28/1/16)

skola said:


> Hey @Gizmo,
> 
> Have you tried the Pico RTA?



Not yet just arrived.


----------



## skola (28/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> Not yet just arrived.


Please post your feedback once you've tried it. Looking for a small single coil RTA to put on top of my mini nitro and that Pico looks good.


----------



## Gizmo (28/1/16)

skola said:


> Please post your feedback once you've tried it. Looking for a small single coil RTA to put on top of my mini nitro and that Pico looks good.



Will do

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (28/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> 18650 Battery Case 4PC
> 
> PICO RTA
> 
> ...


 Do the cases for rx200 cover the entire mod?


----------



## Gizmo (29/1/16)

No expect for the top and the bottom. 

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------

